# Blue Eyed Budwing



## sbugir (May 12, 2010)

Here's a pretty boy  , not the best pics, but still  

This dude is 9 months old, and only molted to adult 3 weeks ago  



















And just something else  , through a screen cage so yeah :blink: )






Gongylus female ready to lay... the top right blur is the male :lol:


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2010)

I am in



now, Ole blue eyes!


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2010)

ps that first pic would be beautiful for the mantis calander.


----------



## sbugir (May 12, 2010)

Thanks hibiscus  .

It's a shame, these were in a much higher resolution when I uploaded em. It's a shame they have to resize them sooo much  .


----------



## PhilinYuma (May 12, 2010)

Great pix, lemmiwinks!


----------



## sbugir (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Phil!


----------



## revmdn (May 12, 2010)

That's super neat-o.


----------



## ismart (May 12, 2010)

Wow! :blink: Thats a pretty boy!


----------



## sbugir (May 12, 2010)

Thanks Revmdn and Ismart!


----------



## davestreasurechest (May 12, 2010)

Wow! that is awesome! Is this just genetic or did you have him in a different lighting,humidity,temp ect...?


----------



## sbugir (May 12, 2010)

buginthebox said:


> Wow! that is awesome! Is this just genetic or did you have him in a different lighting,humidity,temp ect...?


To tell you the truth I have no clue.


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 12, 2010)

I cant' decide which pic I like best


----------



## yeatzee (May 12, 2010)

Oh I see how it is....post pictures when im not active around here! :angry: 

how long have I pleaded for you to post pictures of your mantids on here Stephen?

Well anyways, remember this little guy you sent me a while back? I was meaning to send you the picture but I totally forgot... this reminded me  






(super old pic)


----------



## sbugir (May 12, 2010)

Yeatzee, how the heck do you get the pics that sharp??? I obviously don't have a macro, but still, ###### is that? Very cool dude. Great pic I miss him  ... btw PM again  .


----------



## yeatzee (May 13, 2010)

lemmiwinks said:


> Yeatzee, how the heck do you get the pics that sharp??? I obviously don't have a macro, but still, ###### is that? Very cool dude. Great pic I miss him  ... btw PM again  .


Lots of factors attribute to an images sharpness. This includes camera, lens, light, settings, etc.

Oh and I miss him to. He was my only hope at continueing the species  

(PM responded)


----------



## gadunka888 (May 13, 2010)

no offense but did you photoshop it? LOL it looks so unreal.  

Wow ur lucky! i guess in the wild this would be really rare.


----------



## Morpheus uk (May 13, 2010)

Mines a sahde more blue i reckon


----------



## Rick (May 13, 2010)

Yep. All of mine had blue eyes. Nice pics. Be ready for lots of ooths from the gongy. They seem to always be laying ooths.


----------



## sbugir (May 13, 2010)

No photoshop. Nice pic Morph, it's weird...

Weirder thing is, he died today &lt;_&lt;


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 13, 2010)

Aw, but will forever live on for me!


----------



## sbugir (May 13, 2010)

I think I figured out how he died  . Overfed the poor bug, at least he had one more last supper :lol: Bloody guts exploded :mellow:


----------



## yeatzee (May 13, 2010)

way to be a new guy


----------



## sbugir (May 13, 2010)

yeatzee said:


> way to be a new guy


Way to be a joik  .

Yeah, 3 BBs though isn't a lot, w/e.


----------



## naeff002 (May 13, 2010)

I really like how this mantis looks. Beautifull blue eyes. But what is his latin name


----------



## sbugir (May 13, 2010)

naeff002 said:


> I really like how this mantis looks. Beautifull blue eyes. But what is his latin name


Thanks,

Parasphendale agrionina


----------



## naeff002 (May 13, 2010)

it is the Parasphendale affinis right


----------



## myles (May 14, 2010)

impressive , never really like that species of mantis but all them pics are stunning:blink:


----------



## Ghozt (Jul 3, 2010)

photo shop is CHEATING !


----------



## sbugir (Jul 3, 2010)

Nature is no cheat


----------



## Ghostie (Jul 8, 2010)

Wow neat blue eyes! Like little gems!

You have me considering some budwings! I better wait until I receive my first mantids though to make sure shipping to my apartment is going to work out OK.

Wouldn't want my neighbors scoring some budwings!

Nice pics!


----------



## Precarious (Jul 26, 2010)

Obviously colored contacts. :angry: 

Very cool!


----------



## eur0pein (Jul 31, 2010)

i want one


----------

